How do you guys nowadays find cool things online? - dardanth
======
082349872349872
Before the web surfer, there was the
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flâneur](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flâneur)
, and before that were peripatetic philosophers.

Link clicking is easy mode surfing. Level up by using search engines. The
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epigraph_(literature)](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epigraph_\(literature\))
is the next harder mode link to follow, but every noun phrase, and sometimes
also other textual constituents, or even images, provides a potential link to
traverse.

Those are direct associations. We can also generate new search terms from old.
After we know at least two distinct topics, we can search for instances of
what they have in common. After determining how they differ, we can see what
we get if we apply that difference to yet other ideas, etc.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Glass_Bead_Game#The_game](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Glass_Bead_Game#The_game)

~~~
dardanth
Stumble Upon made Flaneur, wandering in internet cool again

Thanks for recommendations!

------
jaredsohn
[http://home.mcom.com/home/whats-cool.html](http://home.mcom.com/home/whats-
cool.html)

~~~
dardanth
cool list, bookmarked!

thanks

~~~
jaredsohn
My post was more of a joke and should have include a sarcasm tag or emoticon;
not sure if you got it.

Context: when you asked about "what's cool" it reminded me of the old "what's
cool" link from the netscape homepage that used to load on many peoples' start
page. That site is a copy of it from 1994 but all of the links I tried didn't
work since it is quite old. Also, some (all?) of those things would no longer
be considered 'cool'.

A more serious answer - think of something you do or are interested in that
you don't regularly read up on the web. There could be an interesting
subreddit with a wiki or FAQ.

------
interrupt_
I really miss StumbleUpon

~~~
dardanth
oo man -.- i found happiness there

------
hatboxreappoint
I have found a bunch of interesting links on reddit/hackernews but nothing
garners my interest more than books, to be honest.

~~~
dardanth
On Twitter I often find really good book recommendations, cool threads too

------
andymoe
Follow people on Twitter that don’t look like me.

~~~
dardanth
I thought that I follow too many interesting people on Twitter until I saw
Marc Andreesen

------
kleer001
I diversify my interests, get interested in new things I'd never considered
before. There's never enough time to plumb every rabbit hole. There's always
something I've never given the time of day before.

But to unask your question, maybe we don't need to be spending more time
online, but less. Maybe let the internet be boring.

~~~
dardanth
I bought Kevin Kelly's, cool tools and put on table's living room to wander
offline

------
wtt604
Honestly, there's a lot of cool stuff on here. Other than that, twitter
responses from people you're interested in

~~~
dardanth
sometimes it bugs me the xp of site but yeah you're right

------
No_CQRT
here you are

------
Michael_Sieb
Scroll through the top 10 products on Product Hunt on a daily basis.

~~~
dardanth
I used to do this since it was launched, now I don't find it interesting

------
curtisspope
Following

